
Probe into how Google mix-up caused $1 billion run on United - gibsonf1
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article4742147.ece
======
defen
> The comedy of errors began with just one reader who went to the South
> Florida Sun Sentinel’s website and viewed a 2002 article on United Airlines’
> bankruptcy.

> That single visit in the early hours of Sunday morning, a period of low
> traffic, apparently bumped it into a "Popular Stories" in the business
> section.

New business strategy for botmasters: find old stories on news sites that do
this "Popular Stories" thing, buy/sell stock, get the stories onto the front
page with the botnet, profit!

------
vaksel
solution: don't believe everything you read on the internet

------
rokhayakebe
Hello, Duplicated Content, Hello.

